# need a house in redbank plains quickly!



## minky (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everybody! Im a mum with two boys who needs a house in Redbank plains. I say a house because I also have two cats as well. We are a neat and clean family with no issues except our low income which puts us out of the running for most rentals...and for any who suggest public housing, ive done that as well, but have been told to not hold my breath waiting for a property. I cant afford much, and many low cost 3 bedroom places go quickly. Any ideas anyone? Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Redbank Plains has practically houses only... I haven't seen any units there. Possibly villas, townhouses or duplexes. You might want to check out properties under NRAS scheme. One of the organizations running that sort of stuff is QAHC (Queensland Affordability Housing Consortium).

Link - QAHC - multiMenu


----------

